# Modified Cambridge in Maple Burl



## marionquill (Sep 19, 2008)

This was the first time I tried a fully modified pen - it took me all of 11 hours to make and every minute was fun and frustrating at the same time! It has some flaws but I learned so much from making it that I hope to not repeat them. This, as the title says, is a modified Cambridge from Woodcraft and the wood is maple burl I got from a guy on ebay. It has a CA finish with a light coat of carnuba wax on top of that. 

I've seen pens made like this before but was inspired to try it by Rick Herrell and his modified churchill:  http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=8821&highlight=churchill

I'd love to hear what you think, good or bad!
Jason


Here are a couple links to photobucket if you want to see higher resolution photos:
1.  http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f315/frogooicu812/09_14_10.jpg
2.  http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f315/frogooicu812/mapleburlclosed2.jpg
3.  http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f315/frogooicu812/mapleburlclosed.jpg
4.  http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f315/frogooicu812/mapleburlopen.jpg
5.  http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f315/frogooicu812/mapleburlopen2.jpg
6.  http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f315/frogooicu812/09_14_9.jpg


----------



## Snorton20 (Sep 19, 2008)

You already know my thoughts on this pen, absolutely superb.  Great Job Jason.  Thanks for the photos much better.  maybe tomorrow you teach me oh great one.


----------



## toolcrazy (Sep 19, 2008)

Cool pen, nice work.


----------



## reddwil (Sep 19, 2008)

That is one fine pen, Great job


----------



## VisExp (Sep 19, 2008)

Jason, that's some very nice work.  I admire your perseverance!  My only criticism would be with the shape of the end cap.  I think a more rounded shape similair to the finial would have been better.  Aside from that it is a wonderful looking pen.  Well done!


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Sep 19, 2008)

Very nice Jason!!


----------



## angelofdeath (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice job....11 hours....must have some serious patience.....great job


----------



## Ligget (Sep 20, 2008)

Awesome pen my friend, I agree with Keith though about the shape of the end cap! :highfive:


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Sep 20, 2008)

very nicely done! Keeping the sapwood at the cap and top of pen together makes it right. I, too would like to have seen a rounded body end to match the cap top or vice versa.  Still....very good job!


----------



## RMB (Sep 20, 2008)

I like how it's almost all wood when open or closed. Looks like metal components on a wood pen, rather than wood on a metal and plastic pen. Is the end that shape so it'll post? Great blank too!


----------



## bitshird (Sep 20, 2008)

Great pen, other than the receiver end, I love it, the wood is real nice, I like it a lot. Learning a new technique is very gratifying, getting results like that pen make it rewarding as well.


----------



## Vince_Hoffmann (Sep 20, 2008)

Wow, that's a very unique pen,  I like it very much!


----------



## marionquill (Sep 21, 2008)

RMB said:


> I like how it's almost all wood when open or closed. Looks like metal components on a wood pen, rather than wood on a metal and plastic pen. Is the end that shape so it'll post? Great blank too!



The end does not post; actually, I made the cap end round mainly to see how hard/easy it would be because I've made several flat top pieces. I do agree that the cap end and body end should match so will do so on the next one.

Thanks too all for the kind comments and constructive criticism, it's much appreciated!

Jason


----------



## ahoiberg (Sep 21, 2008)

great pen, well worth the hours.


----------



## desertyellow (Sep 21, 2008)

It turned out great!


----------

